# Tarmac Headset Bearings Stuck!!



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, 2006 Tarmac Comp. The damn headset bearing outer casing is stuck to the races in the frame. The inner ring of the bearing came out along with the actual bearing carrier and the bearings but I can't get that outer ring out. Somehow water got into the headset and the bottom bearing rusted. The top one is not rusted but the outer casing of the bearing is still stuck. I have tried to pry them out but can't get them to budge.

Can anyone post a picture of what you did to get your bearings out for replacement or give suggestions on what to do to get them out? I have an appointment with a Specialized dealer on Monday for them to try to get them out but I would like to arm myself with some info or try this weekend to get them out. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikeguy0 said:


> Okay, 2006 Tarmac Comp. The damn headset bearing outer casing is stuck to the races in the frame. The inner ring of the bearing came out along with the actual bearing carrier and the bearings but I can't get that outer ring out. Somehow water got into the headset and the bottom bearing rusted. The top one is not rusted but the outer casing of the bearing is still stuck. I have tried to pry them out but can't get them to budge.
> 
> Can anyone post a picture of what you did to get your bearings out for replacement or give suggestions on what to do to get them out? I have an appointment with a Specialized dealer on Monday for them to try to get them out but I would like to arm myself with some info or try this weekend to get them out.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I have an '08 Tarmac Comp and am really hoping I don't experience this somewhere down the road. I do recall there being a similar thread not too long ago, so you may want to try a search. If I'm remembering correctly, the guy brought the bike to his LBS and they used a special tool to remove the casing. There are also diagrams on the Park tool website, but no instructions for your particular problem. 

Would it be possible to put something (a screwdriver tip?) through the head tube and tap the casing out from behind? Maybe pictures would help.


----------



## username89 (Jul 31, 2007)

Older Spec carbon frames and all AL frames use a press-fit headset, while the new AZ1 carbon frames use either Campy Hiddensets or the tapered headsets (a.k.a. drop-in). Even if your headset wasn't rusted, you would sit need a headset remover, similer to what is needed on traditional headsets.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

username89 said:


> Older Spec carbon frames and all AL frames use a press-fit headset, while the new AZ1 carbon frames use either Campy Hiddensets or the tapered headsets (a.k.a. drop-in). Even if your headset wasn't rusted, you would sit need a headset remover, similer to what is needed on traditional headsets.


I'm on a learning curve here. My older bike had a non-integrated headset, so integrated is new to me. The headset cap says Cane Creek and I've gone to a couple of websites to learn more, but for me the best way is to dismantle, clean, lube and reassemble. Then I'll _know_ how it all works. 

The one thing I notice with integrated headsets is that sometimes the problems seem to affect the HT (races?) as well, something that didn't happen with non-integrated, unless the HT was rusted or otherwise damaged.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, they got the bearings out but they are the mindset proprietary CRAP meaning that I have to wait 3 days for Specialized to ship the bearings. Oh btw if I wanted it overnighted they were going to charge me $80 for shipping a part the size of a paperweight. I have to say that my next frame may not be a specialized if they are still using proprietary crap like this. It is one thing if I want a fork that matches the frame, but a headset isn't a part that should have to be special ordered. Other annoying thing is this shop carries almost exclusively Specialized and is huge. I don't understand why they don't have this part in stock. I have 2 other bikes to ride but this just annoys me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikeguy0 said:


> okay, they got the bearings out but they are the mindset proprietary CRAP meaning that I have to wait 3 days for Specialized to ship the bearings. Oh btw if I wanted it overnighted they were going to charge me $80 for shipping a part the size of a paperweight. I have to say that my next frame may not be a specialized if they are still using proprietary crap like this. It is one thing if I want a fork that matches the frame, but a headset isn't a part that should have to be special ordered. Other annoying thing is this shop carries almost exclusively Specialized and is huge. I don't understand why they don't have this part in stock. I have 2 other bikes to ride but this just annoys me.


My 2008 Tarmac Comp has a Cane Creek headset, so I'm thinking NOT proprietary. Others more familiar may have more (better) details. Maybe the silver lining is that the bike shop doesn't encounter this type of problem too often, explaining why they don't have the bearings on hand. I'm not always so optimistic, but I thought I'd offer that.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

It is proprietary.

Overnight shipping is expensive, don't blame Specialized.

It's hard for shops to stock every spare part for every frame they sell. 

Ride one of your other 2 bikes and be glad you have 2 spares to choose from. 

Order a spare.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the Inbred said:


> It is proprietary.
> 
> Overnight shipping is expensive, don't blame Specialized.
> 
> ...


Are the '08's proprietary as well? (planning ahead)


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

i believe they're standard cartridge bearings. can't quite remember. i'm getting Pinarello's headset and Specialized's mixed up in my head.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

the Inbred said:


> It is proprietary.
> 
> Overnight shipping is expensive, don't blame Specialized.
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily blame Specialized for this, more the shop. Overnight is expensive but it sure isn't $80 for shipping a headset. I do understand they can't stock every part but this is a Specialized concept store at which my girlfriend overheard a mechanic quote $15 to tighten the bolts on the spider of a crank to another customer. Then told him they have to pay for the "nice" shop they have somehow. I am more irritated at going into shops where the mechanics know less about bicycles and their repair than I do. Hopefully this is the last I will have to deal with this for a while but I will for sure check to make sure the next frame I buy does not have proprietary headset or bottom brackets.


----------

